# Bowen Treatment ??



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

Im interested to know if and what anyone can tell me on the bowen treatment, im not sure if it would be of any benefit...

Apologies moderator, wasnt sure which category to put this in, please do move  

Thanks


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you mean the John Bowen vitality herbs prescribed by Serum?  You might be better to ask Agate in immunes or post this on the Serum clinic thread in Greece.

Passenger x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for your reply passenger, but its apparently a treatment (im guessing) like a massage but not hands on ...

http://www.boweninfo.com/

Im unsure as to if its worthwhile trying...

/links


----------

